# Best Testosterone boosting Jobs for soyboys.



## .🇹🇩. (May 30, 2020)

post Jobs for soyboys which boost their T.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (May 30, 2020)

Manual labor?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 30, 2020)

Army frontlines


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 30, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Army frontlines



part time easy Jobs which require little to no degree


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 30, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> part time easy Jobs which require little to no degree


Stuff like builders, scaffolders, construction workers etc. If a good looking guy does those kinds of jobs ive heard it turns on girls.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 30, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> post Jobs for soyboys which boost their T.


Construction sites,warehouses(they are good if you are high inhib) because you are just lifting things and putting them into truck without social interactions,firefighter is a great job if you don't care about life especially if you are going into apartments filled with fire(also high inhib).Ambulance technician that is collecting corpses after accidents and putting them into vehicle is also great.All those jobs are raising your T and some of them are even high inhib.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 30, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Stuff like builders, scaffolders, construction workers etc. If a good looking guy does those kinds of jobs ive heard it turns on girls.


Have you seen Prince William being mogged by a builder jfl?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 30, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Have you seen Prince William being mogged by a builder jfl?


yeh this was what i had in mind when i made that post


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 30, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> Stuff like builders, scaffolders, construction workers etc. If a good looking guy does those kinds of jobs ive heard it turns on girls.


Any job done by good looking guys will turn them on


----------



## bladeeout (May 30, 2020)

Imagine picking a job based off “how high T it is”


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 30, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Any job done by good looking guys will turn them on


But more so for manual labour, because it's seen as more manly by foids.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (May 30, 2020)

I would prioritize money, status and ethical ambitions (if you care about that) in a job


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 30, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> But more so for manual labour, because it's seen as more manly by foids.


Depends, if you do that in india expect your smv and social status to hit rock bottom


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 30, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> yeh this was what i had in mind when i made that post


Honestly William in his prime mogs the builder 
You mog both William and the builder tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 30, 2020)

mcdonalds


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 30, 2020)

any badass job or like other people say, hard manual job. 

badass jobs: military

Air Force Para-rescue is about as badass as you could be (jump out of helicopters and save other military personnel in warzone)

Or Army Infantry Ranger (essentially an expert footsoldier)

Manual jobs are kinda shit but high paying ones like construction are really hard fucking work. I've done a bunch of them so I know. 

In my honest opinion, if you are a youngcel try to join a retail job like Lowe's or Home Depot. They give you retail experience and also lift heavy shit every now and then and the work environment is a lot better than shit holes like Walmart. I've worked in both Walmart and home improvement stores so I would know. 

Also I'm joining the military as air force soon but definitely not Para-rescue I don't think I could even pass basic training (boot camp) since it's incredibly hard.


----------



## LowTierNormie (May 30, 2020)

Any decently physical job should help boost T, but benefits will probably be minimal


----------



## Incoming (May 30, 2020)

Automotive jobs like mechanic or lube tech are good high T environments


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 30, 2020)

Watchdogin inkwelz


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 30, 2020)

Native said:


> any badass job or like other people say, hard manual job.
> 
> badass jobs: military
> 
> ...


nice take, and good luck in the air force


----------



## SquintingMogger (May 30, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Have you seen Prince William being mogged by a builder jfl?


Over for Prince William tbh


----------



## Lars2210 (May 30, 2020)

Pornstar
SoundCloud rapper
Calculus teacher
Uriologist
Part time bodega boy
Boobplastiast (the guy who does boob jobs)


----------



## .🇹🇩. (May 30, 2020)

Lars2210 said:


> Pornstar
> SoundCloud rapper
> Calculus teacher
> Uriologist
> ...



damn Uriologists are lucky AF


----------



## PYT (May 30, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> post Jobs for soyboys which boost their T.


become a criminal, if you go to prison even more T. good luck


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (May 30, 2020)

Programming would be good. Programming is hard though and your career depends on how smart you are and where you live.


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (May 30, 2020)

Get a job at doordash and bike everywhere to get a workout and increase T


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 31, 2020)

peepei said:


> Get a job at doordash and bike everywhere to get a workout and increase T


This will decrease T drastically if done too much.

Work construction one summer is a great job imo.


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (May 31, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> This will decrease T drastically if done too much.
> 
> Work construction one summer is a great job imo.



True but in my mind a soyboy aside from t levels is very fat and unhealthy. Therefore he wouldn't even qualify for a construction job in the first place. Working for Doordash has basically no requirements besides being 18+so anyone can do it. I don't know if it would decrease T but the cardio would contribute to weightloss which increases T so if the soyboy is fat he would definitely benefit from the biking job


----------



## Lux (May 31, 2020)

hitman, pimp, or drug dealer.


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 31, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Imagine picking a job based off “how high T it is”


lol exactly.

jfl if u think women want some fat builder making 30k a year rather than a 5psl computer nerd making 100k.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 31, 2020)

High paying ones


----------



## bladeeout (May 31, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> lol exactly.
> 
> jfl if u think women want some fat builder making 30k a year rather than a 5psl computer nerd making 100k.


Lol pretty much. It’s about status and always has been. “High T” jobs like the trades are working class jobs and seen as low status


bladeeout said:


> Lol pretty much. It’s about status and always has been. “High T” jobs like the trades are working class jobs and seen as low status


Not that there is anything wrong with the trades, ik people who have made a lot of money that way. But that’s the way society sees it so that’s the rules you have to play by


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 24, 2020)

gynaecologists get to touch and look inside pussy


----------



## Deleted member 5081 (Jun 26, 2020)

construction related jobs are high t but low iq and low class and it's not worth it, I've worked both construction and warehouse. You're better off just doing a white collar job that status mogs lowclasscels thus dominating them, and also do an intense sport (kickboxing, wrestling, americal football, etc.) to compensate for the lack of physical activity at the job and also for bonus T boost. You will be definitely higher T, higher status, higher physique and higher strength than manual laborers if done that way.

edit: I just noticed the "soyboy" part in the title, well not even driving a tank would work for them unless they are conscious about soy and want to change


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 26, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> gynaecologists get to touch and look inside pussy


Yeah, but most gynecologists are now women, male gynecologists are starting to become "creepy", there's not much of a future for a guy who wants to choose this career, one wrong move or remark and you can be accused of sexual assault, harassment, etc.; most male gynecologists in the western world have now a female nurse present whenever there's a patient, they have to explain every move and everything they are doing, it's just too stressful.


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 26, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Yeah, but most gynecologists are now women, male gynecologists are starting to become "creepy", there's not much of a future for a guy who wants to choose this career, one wrong move or remark and you can be accused of sexual assault, harassment, etc.; most male gynecologists in the western world have now a female nurse present whenever there's a patient, they have to explain every move and everything they are doing, it's just too stressful.


just looksmax and be a good looking one

jfl if you think gandy would be "creepy"


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 26, 2020)

Gynecologist, it's risky tho because you will come in contact with a gypsy


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 26, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> just looksmax and be a good looking one
> jfl if you think gandy would be "creepy"


Yeah, that's the thing....most guys become gynecologists because they aren't good looking, this is how some real gynecologists look in my country:














There are also many ethnic doctors specialized in gynecology - Arabs, Indians, some of them have been accused of harassment and improper behavior, they usually work in state-sponsored hospitals where mostly poor women go because they can't afford private clinics.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 22, 2022)

bump


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 22, 2022)

just inject testosterone


----------

